# Rear sway bar



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

Did the 1965 GTO come with the rear sway bar as standard equipment from the factory. My car Does not have a rear sway..


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No factory installed rear swaybars on GTO's til the 1970 model year. Olds models equipped with the 442 option were first to received a 7/8" rear swaybar beginning in mid '64 production year. You can box your lower rear control arms & add a factory style 7/8" rear swaybar to your '65, but it would be best if you also upgraded to a larger front swaybar @ that time, so the balance is correct under hard cornering.


----------



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you....I am actually going to upgrade the front suspension too.
Frankly, I can't take the handling characteristics of the stock set up... Steering is vague and the body roll is too much for a comfortable, say nothing about enjoyable driving experience. Things gotta change...Moving from stock 14's to 15's with the upgrade to disc brakes..at least on the front and leaning to upgrade to all 4 wheels..


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I did as PH suggested and replaced my trailing arms with boxed units (A-1).
Living in the mountains the body roll was eliminated.
I also replaced all of the worn suspension parts.
When I bought the car I had to saw the wheel when cornering just to stay in my lane and it wasn't really safe to drive it.
Now it is like night and day, it was well worth the time and money along with a disc brake upgrade on the front.
Very roadworthy now and I plan on driving it to Williams Az for the Route 66 car show on the 19-20th this month.
I bought a 2nd home in Williams and we plan on moving there this year.


----------



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey,
Thanks for the help.. I am going to do the similar upgrades..Disc's for sure as well as upgraded suspension. I have a shop in Phoenix that is great..we will do the upgrades..
I'll meet you in Williams... Won't bring the GTO but I will be there to view and make new friends..

Chris


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Clinck said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the help.. I am going to do the similar upgrades..Disc's for sure as well as upgraded suspension. I have a shop in Phoenix that is great..we will do the upgrades..
> I'll meet you in Williams... Won't bring the GTO but I will be there to view and make new friends..
> 
> Chris


See you there.


----------

